# Essex 1911 update with photos



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

I just wanted to show all of you the Essex based 1911 I built. If you saw my last posting, I listed the parts that went into the build.
Here are the photos:





































I took it to the range today and put 300rds of ball and 50rds of +Pjhp through the barrel. I had absolutely no hangups or failures of any kind.

I will post pics of my targets tomorrow. I love the way this gun performs!!!:mrgreen:

Here are some of my targets:


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Very nice looking gun! Nice to see behind the scenes, at what makes one of these things go "bang".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice gun :smt023


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Keeper*

Yep, it's a keeper.
It's like baking bread -- you can buy it at the store, but it tastes better when you make it yourself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> Yep, it's a keeper.
> It's like baking bread -- you can buy it at the store, but it tastes better when you make it yourself.


Yes, I wish I knew how to do that 

Me and tools do not go together - especially power tools.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Easher you are the man. That's a fine looking .45 and from your range report it's a shooter too. Sure wish I had that kind of talent. :smt023 :smt038 :smt023


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice! Do you do any machine work to them or are they drop in parts?J.R.


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

J.R. said:


> Very nice! Do you do any machine work to them or are they drop in parts?J.R.


Even if the parts are called drop-in they don't normally do so.
I spent about a week working 2 hrs a day to get all the parts to fit and function correctly. No power tools on this job, just files and sandpaper.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

easher said:


> Even if the parts are called drop-in they don't normally do so.
> I spent about a week working 2 hrs a day to get all the parts to fit and function correctly. No power tools on this job, just files and sandpaper.


Your putting ideas in my head,STOP or my wife will kill us both:smt082 ,I've gotta read more of your past post since I can repair a 688 nuc-submarine I need to try a 1911.I'm damn good with files and sandpaper Thanks and good looking gun again.J.R.


----------

